# Subs with 1 band EQ built in: How to integrate?



## bcharlow (Dec 23, 2008)

So, here I am with a great BFD working magic for me. But I've been looking at newer better subs or sub amps that have built in EQ. When they do, it's only one band. 

Richard Bass Nut Greene over on Audioasylum was the one who turned me on to this BFD sub integration thing. He contends that most subs in most rooms struggle with 3-4 peaks needing EQ, not just one. My room fits the bill, with a good 4 peaks needing taming.

So were I to get a sub with 1 band EQ, would I simply turn that off and bypass it in favor of the BFD EQ, or would I somehow work with both of those together?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> would I somehow work with both of those together?


Work with both.

brucek


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I have a sub with single band of EQ built in, but I just leave that unused and use only the BFD. 

I prefer doing it that way because then all filter adjustments are only done digitally which allows me to make precise filter changes and always go back to exactly like it was previously if I'd like to.


Tim
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

